# Ehemalige Redakteure melden sich zu Wort - 10 Jahre PCGH auf Youtube



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. März 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Ehemalige Redakteure melden sich zu Wort - 10 Jahre PCGH auf Youtube* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Ehemalige Redakteure melden sich zu Wort - 10 Jahre PCGH auf Youtube*


----------



## XXTREME (7. März 2018)

Henner ist KULT


----------



## Waupee (7. März 2018)

Das Nebelkerzen Video ist kult was hab ich damals gelacht ne


----------



## hanfi104 (7. März 2018)

Das Video ist ein Meisterwerk


----------



## Ion (7. März 2018)

"Soll das so brennen?"


----------



## Sharidan (7. März 2018)

Klasse Video  ... Sacht mal gibt es den Rechner noch ?  
Also so als Kult Objekt das jeden Morgen angebetet wird oder so eben


----------



## Elektro (7. März 2018)

Sau Geil!!!


----------



## Amon (8. März 2018)

Wie geil!


----------



## SirChris (8. März 2018)

Der Luftstrom wurde doch super visualisiert! Was vorne reinkommt, kommt hinten raus und an der Seite und oben und vorne


----------



## Amon (8. März 2018)

Ich frage mich echt ob der Rechner noch existiert.


----------



## Tigertechnik (8. März 2018)

XXTREME schrieb:


> Henner ist KULT



Jau lang ists her. Erinnert mich grade an die damaligen lustige Epox werbúng im heft  Und Abit auch nicht zu vergessen. Nicht nur Hersteller gehen, auch Redakteure...


----------



## Blacky0407 (9. März 2018)

Wie geil....mehr davon!!! Könnt Ihr Henner denn nicht nochmal überzeugen und als PCGH-Luftstrom-Sonderbeauftragten zumindest teilzeitmässig einstellen!?


----------



## bschicht86 (9. März 2018)

Also die Henner-Videos habe ich damals gern geschaut.


----------

